# April Fool



## Stream (Jul 12, 2004)

Ah, facebook.

A high school acquaintance is due the same day I am (8/23). I had not "announced" the pregnancy on facebook, so she isn't aware of the twins, nor the fact that we lost one of them last week, discovered at our 18w2d anatomical scan.

So, this morning, I posted a silly April Fool's joke as my status (which is a big deal-- trying really hard to be positive). A bunch of people pounced on it, and I was enjoying hitting "refresh" on my main page to see the reactions.

Ten minutes later, two posts above mine, I see this: "Suzy Smith is having twins!!"

April Fool. Ha, ha.

I don't know if I can say "at least she was just kidding." It's true that if she really had discovered twins at the same time we lost ours, I might have lost it. But it HURTS that she can joke about it. It's not something she did to be hurtful-- and heck, I could have made that same joke once upon a time-- but today? Ouch.


----------



## CherryBomb (Feb 13, 2005)

I'm sorry


----------



## 2sweetboysmom (Aug 1, 2006)

SO sorry.







Take a deep breath.


----------

